# presentazione



## lodetti76 (26 Aprile 2020)

ciao sono luca alias lodetti76 tifo milan dalla nascita sono toscano ma il milan l ho sempre nel cuore fin da prima che arrivasse berlusconi ho gioito goduto e anche pianto per questi colori e il mio motto è il giocatore va la maglia rimane...forza sempre vecchio cuore rossonero!!!!!


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Aprile 2020)

lodetti76 ha scritto:


> ciao sono luca alias lodetti76 tifo milan dalla nascita sono toscano ma il milan l ho sempre nel cuore fin da prima che arrivasse berlusconi ho gioito goduto e anche pianto per questi colori e il mio motto è il giocatore va la maglia rimane...forza sempre vecchio cuore rossonero!!!!!



Benvenuto Luca


----------



## lodetti76 (26 Aprile 2020)

grazie ringhi8 e ringrazio tutti specie i moderatori che mi hanno inserito!!!


----------



## Zanc9 (27 Aprile 2020)

Ciao e benvenuto! Forza Milan!

ps: posto incantevole san gimignano!


----------

